# brigalow brewing yeast alcohol tolerance?



## Luek (2/3/13)

Last April i put down a mead with el cheapo ingredients just to see what mead tastes like. It finally cleared this week.

the og was well off the charts for my hydrometer but it had so much honey in there we can safely assume the alcoholic content is as high as my cheap yeast can tolerate. 

Unfortunately i can't find what that is.

any Ideas?


----------



## Bludger (2/3/13)

In my opinion you have not provided anywhere near enough information to even start helping.
Try this on for size. "I have bought a car from a ford dealer, what is its top speed"
Compare this with "I have used a Brigalow yeast to make a mead what alcohol content is it?"

Maybe you can help the members of this site out by providing more information.

To help yourself out you may want to do some research on the site. I found this thread for example. http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/13335-brigalow-yeast/

Not trying to put you down, just highlighting that the best way to get help is to be as helpful as you can.

bludger


----------



## treefiddy (2/3/13)

The tolerance is really not a set value, it depends on the initial conditions.

The Mauri ale strain of yeast (similar to coopers kit) has an alc tolerance of 9.5% according to their website. The Brigalow yeast may be similar.

Do you know how much honey you added, and to what volume of water?


----------



## slash22000 (2/3/13)

Who said the Coopers kit strain is Mauri? I've never seen a definitive source for any commercial replica of Coopers kit yeast, which is supposedly proprietary.

So far as the mead is concerned, why would you use the shittiest ingredients "to see what mead tastes like"? That's like saying you should drink VB to see what beer tastes like. It makes no sense to me.

But then I'm on my third pint so who knows.


----------



## Luek (3/3/13)

this was in my early days, before i cared for procedure etc., I just threw together what i had in the cupboard at the time.

if the yeast tolerance was roughly 10% then the mead i have would be roughly 10%. I'm far from expecting specific answers here.

but from memory i used a similar ratio of honey to water as the jao sack mead topic.

I love how vb gets brought up every time someone wants to put forward an exaggerated hypothetical. No sarcasm, I genuinely find it entertaining.

but look at it this way - if you've never picked up a beer in your life, and someone offers you a vb: regardless of its quality compared to other beers - vb is still a type of beer. If this beer virgin doesn't mind vb all that much, they can then explore other, less sickening beers.


----------



## dicko (3/3/13)

All comments re what yeasts are what, aside, I think that the final result in your mead would be the result of a wild yeast more than the possibility of the kit yeast taking that long to ferment.
I dont think anyone can really help you without some definitive figures to start with.
Taste it and see...and take an SG reading of the finished product


----------



## Yob (3/3/13)

Get an alcometer thingamy off eBay for cheap.. Problem solved


----------

